# Milk is MMMGross



## Pony (Jan 29, 2012)

Milk is disgusting!  Im looking for comparisons of the different types of milk online (ie rice, almond, soy, etc..) and I came across this gem, so I figured I'd share.  Enjoy!


*The Truth About Milk*

If you are still consuming cow's milk, or worse yet, feeding cow's milk to your children, please read the following quotes:

*Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine:*
"If you think you or your kids need milk to grow strong bones, it's time for a second opinion. A major research study published in Pediatrics in 2000 showed that getting extra calcium???from milk or anything else???doesn't make any difference at all in bone density. And evidence shows that dairy product consumption contributes to obesity, ear infections, constipation, respiratory problems, heart disease, and some cancers. For strong bones, kids need exercise, sunlight, and a diet rich in fruits and vegetables. And there's healthy calcium in fortified juices, soymilk, greens, beans, and many other foods that avoid milk's problems."

*Dairy Education Board:*
"Oh yes...organic milk. The healthiest milk from the healthiest cow is naturally loaded with lactoferrins, immunoglobulins, and growth hormones. Horizon's organic milk contains animal fat and cholesterol, dioxins, and bacteria. The amount of somatic cells (pus) in organic milk is lower than milk from non-organic cows, but it's still dead white blood cells and dead bacteria. Ask yourself this question. Does organic human breast milk sound like a delicious drink for an adult human? Instinctively, most people know that there are substances in breast milk that are not intended for their adult bodies. Same goes for pig's milk and dog's milk. Same for cow's milk. 

"Some people may not be able to tolerate lactose, a milk sugar. One hundred percent of humans are allergic to casein, a milk protein. Eighty percent of the protein in Horizon's organic dairy products is casein, the same glue used to adhere a label to a bottle of beer. Eat casein and your body produces histamines, then mucous."	

*Dr. Benjamin Spock:*
"Cow???s milk has become a point of controversy among doctors and nutritionists. There was a time when it was considered very desirable, but research has forced us to rethink this recommendation. While there are still disagreements among scientists, there are several points that most everyone agrees on.

"First, most green leafy vegetables and beans have a form of calcium that is absorbed as well or even a bit better than that in milk. They also have iron, vitamins, complex carbohydrate, and fiber which are generally lacking in milk.

"Second, dairy products contribute to a surprising number of health problems. They can impair a child???s ability to absorb iron and in very small children can even cause subtle blood loss from the digestive tract. Combined with the fact that milk has virtually no iron of its own, the result is an increased risk of iron deficiency.

"Cow???s milk proteins are a common cause of colic, and now the American Academy of Pediatrics has concluded that there is evidence that cow???s milk may well contribute to childhood-onset diabetes. Some children have sensitivities to milk proteins that show up as respiratory problems, chronic ear problems, or skin conditions."	

*John A McDougall, MD*
"In addition to the scientific and medical evidence against dairy products, we can observe the way milk is used by other animals. No other animal in its natural environment drinks milk after it is weaned. Furthermore, in nature no young animal drinks the milk of another species."

*Joseph D Weissman, MD*
"Under ordinary circumstances, vegetable sources of calcium are adequate. Almost all diets contain calcium in amounts above the threshold of human needs; a diet lacking in calcium is virtually impossible to find."

*Dairy Education Board:* 
"Do you wonder why it is that cow's milk contains so much calcium? After all, cows do not drink milk. Where then, do they get their calcium?

"The answer is that plants (veggies) are loaded with calcium. Cows eat plants. Humans should, too." 

"In order to absorb calcium, the body needs comparable amounts of another mineral element, magnesium. Magnesium is the center atom of chlorophyll. Milk and dairy products contain only small amounts of magnesium. Without the presence of magnesium, the body only absorbs 25 percent of the available dairy calcium content. The remainder of the calcium spells trouble. Without magnesium, excess calcium is utilized by the body in injurious ways. The body uses calcium to build the mortar on arterial walls which becomes atherosclerotic plaques. Excess calcium is converted by the kidneys into painful stones which grow in size like pearls in oysters, blocking our urinary tracts. Excess calcium contributes to arthritis; painful calcium buildup often is manifested as gout. 

"Osteoporosis is NOT a problem that should be associated with lack of calcium intake. Osteoporosis results from calcium loss. The massive amounts of protein in milk result in a 50 percent loss of calcium in the urine. In other words, by doubling your protein intake there will be a loss of 1-1.5 percent in skeletal mass per year in postmenopausal women.

"The calcium contained in leafy green vegetables is more easily absorbed than the calcium in milk, and plant proteins do not result in calcium loss the same way as do animal proteins. 

"Human breast milk contains 33 milligrams of calcium per 100-gram portion and potato chips contain 40 milligrams!

"Calcium content of foods (per 100-gram portion) (100 grams equals around 3.5 ounces):

"1. Human Breast Milk 33 mg
2. Almonds 234 mg
3. Amaranth 267 mg
4. Apricots (dried) 67 mg
5. Artichokes 51 mg
6. Beans (can: pinto, black) 135 mg
7. Beet greens (cooked) 99 mg
8. Blackeye Peas 55 mg
9. Bran 70 mg
10. Broccoli (raw) 48 mg
11. Brussel Sprouts 36 mg
12. Buckwheat 114 mg
13. Cabbage (raw) 49 mg
14. Carrot (raw) 37 mg
15. Cashew nuts 38 mg
16. Cauliflower (cooked) 42 mg
17. Swiss Chard (raw) 88 mg
18. Chickpeas (garbanzos) 150 mg
19. Collards (raw leaves) 250 mg
20. Cress (raw) 81 mg
21. Dandelion Greens 187 mg
22. Endive 81 mg
23. Escarole 81 mg
24. Figs (dried) 126 mg
25. Filberts (Hazelnuts) 209 mg
26. Kale (raw leaves) 249 mg
27. Kale (cooked leaves) 187 mg
28. Leeks 52 mg
29. Lettuce (lt. green) 35 mg
30. Lettuce (dark green) 68 mg
31. Molasses (dark-213 cal.) 684 mg
32. Mustard Greens (raw) 183 mg
33. Mustard Greens (cooked) 138 mg
34. Okra (raw or cooked) 92 mg
35. Olives 61 mg
36. Oranges (Florida) 43 mg
37. Parsley 203 mg
38. Peanuts (roasted & salted) 74 mg
39. Peas (boiled) 56 mg
40. Pistachio Nuts 131 mg
41. Potato Chips 40 mg
42. Raisins 62 mg
43. Rhubarb (cooked) 78 mg
44. Sauerkraut 36 mg
45. Sesame Seeds 1160 mg
46. Squash (Butternut) 40 mg
47. Soybeans 60 mg
48. Sugar (brown) 85 mg
49. Tofu 128 mg
50. Spinach (raw) 93 mg
51. Sunflower Seeds 120 mg
52. Sweet Potatoes (baked) 40 mg
53. Turnips (cooked) 35 mg
54. Turnip Greens (raw) 246 mg
55. Turnip Greens (boiled) 184 mg
56. Water Cress 151 mg"

*Dallas-Fort Worth Vegetarian Education Network.*


----------



## squigader (Jan 29, 2012)

You do realize that half this crap is funded by the "alternative" milk industry, right?
Shepherds and farmers from ancient times have consumed diets rich in dairy, and go on to lead spectacularly healthy lives.

_"we can observe the way milk is used by other animals. No other animal in its natural environment drinks milk after it is weaned. "_ *-no other animal cooks food either, or has anywhere as varied a diet as we have. There are no ill effects from consuming dairy products as an adult. In fact, the ability to break down lactose and maintain the lactase enzyme into adulthood is an evolutionary feature that helped humans survive 10,000 years ago.*

_"They can impair a child’s ability to absorb iron" _ *-This is because of calcium, if you knew any chemistry. And most people do not drink THAT much milk. You have the same risk from eating other foods that can block iron absorption in excessive amounts.*

*Also, why are you comparing the calcium content of human breast milk to the other foods? Bodybuilders don't drink breast milk. For your reference, 100g of cow's milk though has about 130mg of calcium, not anywhere near the 33mg you stated for breast milk.*

_"One hundred percent of humans are allergic to casein"_ *-this is completely WRONG and FALSE. If this was possible, babies wouldn't be able to even drink their own mothers' breast milk, as half of the protein in breast milk is casein. Casein is one of the most nutritious forms of protein, and it is the main protein in every form of cheese, milk, yogurt or dairy product. It is coagulated in milk through natural enzymes to make cheese, and it can be extracted for all kinds of purposes.*

Not to mention there's nothing like milk as a classic food for building muscle.

If you want to go drink a milk substitute extracted from rice or soybeans, go ahead and do so. But please understand some basic chemistry (or at least research your facts from somewhere other than an anti-dairy site).


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you insane, Milk is creamy goodness. During the winter I might drink a gallon a day.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 29, 2012)

I love milk. Anyone that tries to take away from me can expect a fight


----------



## brazey (Jan 29, 2012)

Raw cow and goat milk directly from a clean/sanitary farm is very health promoting & delicious.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

brazey said:


> Raw cow and goat milk directly from a clean/sanitary farm is very health promoting & delicious.



I agree. Goat's milk is awesome.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 29, 2012)

I heart milk your post is blasphemous


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 29, 2012)

Me loves me some milk...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 29, 2012)

but hey..we are all different


----------



## suprfast (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## jadean (Jan 29, 2012)

Drinking some milk right now. Come at me bro


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't drink milk at all anymore but that's just because i just don't care for it. Agree the article is soy sponsored and spewing a bunch of mostly nonsense hype.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

Pb n j with milk for the win!!!


----------



## bundle (Jan 30, 2012)

MILK and oreo's don't do it if your prone to FAT


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to drink a gallon a day, but at 12g of sugar per serving (8 ounces), that's enough to fuck up any persons diet let alone a bodybuilder.  whether whole or skim, it's always 12g of sugar.  Figure mixing 24 ounces with your protein shake, and you're hitting around 40g of sugar is one serving!!!  I still love the taste, but moderation is a key for me when it comes to milk consumption.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Pony (Jan 30, 2012)

It surprises me how many people actually love milk.  2 words: Cow. Puss.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 30, 2012)

Pony said:


> It surprises me how many people actually love milk.  2 words: Cow. Puss.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)

Pony said:


> It surprises me how many people actually love milk. 2 words: Cow. Puss.


 

Go hug a tree...


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 30, 2012)

Hahaha... shit I heard gear is bad for me too but that never stopped me hahah.

^^^ the baby pic with tits comment was hilarious.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 31, 2012)

Monsanto & Cancer Milk: FOX NEWS KILLS STORY & FIRES Reporters.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 31, 2012)

I read somewhere that humans are the only Mammals to drink milk after the weening or childhood stage.

Does an adult need milk?  Today's milk, with all of it's added shite?  No.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 31, 2012)

bundle said:


> MILK and oreo's don't do it if your prone to FAT



Let them sit in the milk until they get squishy


----------



## MDR (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> I read somewhere that humans are the only Mammals to drink milk after the weening or childhood stage.
> 
> Does an adult need milk? Today's milk, with all of it's added shite? No.


 
Milk is for babies...when you grow up you get to drink beer.


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2012)

..........Sorry Kids...........milk is shit food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 31, 2012)

i can only drink plain milk if im eating something very choclatey. if not then i either mix syrup or potien shake into it and i can drink tons it it =)


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

MDR said:


> Milk is for babies...when you grow up you get to drink beer.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I used to drink a gallon a day, but at *12g of sugar per serving* (8 ounces), that's enough to fuck up any persons diet let alone a bodybuilder. whether whole or skim, it's always 12g of sugar. Figure mixing 24 ounces with your protein shake, and you're hitting around 40g of sugar is one serving!!! I still love the taste, but moderation is a key for me when it comes to milk consumption.


 
That is why I don't drink milk.  Drinking a pregnant cow's milk is not cool.


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2012)

Milk is great, the OP's "facts" are just BS made up by the vegan society.


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2012)

...........i love you George..................but your crazy.............


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 1, 2012)

I drink almost a gallon a day. Whooo! or... MOoooo!


----------



## Pony (Feb 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Milk is great, the OP's "facts" are just BS made up by the vegan society.



 Im not sure if you're joking or not, but its still funny.


Seriously though why is everyone so butt hurt?  Must be all the cow hormones you're drinking.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

Pony said:


> Im not sure if you're joking or not, but its still funny.
> 
> 
> Seriously though why is everyone so butt hurt?  Must be all the cow hormones you're drinking.


No one is butt hurt son, we just don't like it when people post false information.


----------



## Pony (Feb 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> No one is butt hurt son, we just don't like it when people post false information.



Hmmm... well *son*, milk actually is bad for you.  I know its been sensationalized by the vegan purists, but if you side step all that you'll find some sick truths.  Its seriously disgusting what is going on with our food, and if you dont choose to accept or research that fact, its your choice but dont talk shit.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

Pony said:


> Im not sure if you're joking or not, but its still funny.
> 
> 
> Seriously though why is everyone so butt hurt? Must be all the cow hormones you're drinking.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 1, 2012)

She likes it....


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

Pony said:


> Hmmm... well *son*, milk actually is bad for you. I know its been sensationalized by the vegan purists, but if you side step all that you'll find some sick truths. Its seriously disgusting what is going on with our food, and if you dont choose to accept or research that fact, its your choice but dont talk shit.


 

What's disgusting is that green gunk your drinking in your avatar and that you are drinking it while taking a dump or changing your tampon...

I wonder how many chemicals and dyes are in that concoction...


----------



## bundle (Feb 1, 2012)

ExLe said:


> What's disgusting is that green gunk your drinking in your avatar and that you are drinking it while taking a dump or changing your tampon...
> 
> I wonder how many chemicals and dyes are in that concoction...


 I d rep u if i could


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

Pony said:


> Hmmm... well *son*, milk actually is bad for you.


ROFL, that is total BS. You have no facts to backup your crazy beliefs.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)

sounds unimaginable


----------



## Pony (Feb 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> What's disgusting is that green gunk your drinking in your avatar and that you are drinking it while taking a dump or changing your tampon...
> 
> I wonder how many chemicals and dyes are in that concoction...



Why dont you start a thread about it, then make fun of yourself for posting it?  Then you can carry on this little charade with people who actually give a fuck.

Seriously?  Youre a disgusting asshole and you should stay in Anything Goes.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Pony said:


> Why dont you start a thread about it, then make fun of yourself for posting it? Then you can carry on this little charade with people who actually give a fuck.
> 
> Seriously? Youre a disgusting asshole and you should stay in Anything Goes.


 

Just giving you a bit of shtick and bustin your balls a bit Pony...

 it must be all the hormones in all the milk I drink...

A "disgusting asshole"...



Why thank you...


----------



## Pony (Feb 2, 2012)

You had me at that tampon shit


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Pony said:


> You had me at that tampon shit


 

...


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 2, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I used to drink a gallon a day, but at 12g of sugar per serving (8 ounces), that's enough to fuck up any persons diet let alone a bodybuilder.  whether whole or skim, it's always 12g of sugar.  Figure mixing 24 ounces with your protein shake, and you're hitting around 40g of sugar is one serving!!!  I still love the taste, but moderation is a key for me when it comes to milk consumption.


I would have to agree. I still use milk in my protein shakes just because it tastes better than with water but only in moderation.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pony said:


> Milk is disgusting!  ....
> 
> *The Truth About Milk*
> 
> ...



1)you're gross. negged!

2)uhm, try me. see if i wont drink it


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pony said:


> Hmmm... well *son*,


----------



## lemon_ (Feb 2, 2012)

I stopped reading at line number 7 where someone suggests to consume soymilk which is one of the few foods proven to contain estrogens.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)

yes,Milk is great


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> 1)you're gross. negged!
> 
> 2)uhm, try me. see if i wont drink it





Bet Im not the first girl to laugh at you, or the last.


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

I didnt say this was some article study, I said this was a *GEM* I found on the internet while doing some actual research.  Lets try and lighten it up a little here guys, I didnt realize I was offending such delicate sensibilities.  Like fuckin flowers, pretty little delicate flowers.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pony said:


> Bet Im not the first girl to laugh at you, or the last.



 Your mom laughs at me   you make me so mad gosh darnit Pony


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 3, 2012)

an "article" published by a vegetarian site is nothing but their feeble attempt to push their horrible diet onto others.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 28, 2012)

milk is great.


----------

